# mk4 jetta/gti fender roll/strech.



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

i am aware of how to use a fender roller... i did quite a few drift cars. i am looking to do the same to my mk4 jetta...
reason i am planning on attemping to pull/strech the fenders/quarters. is to fit a wider rim/lower offset. 
is their any pics of any mk4 jetta that have been pulled/streched.
are their any things to watch for as far as quarter pannel buckling,clips/supports that i need to be concerned with. any pics of this done would be inspiration/see whati t looks like.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you can get about 3/8" max out of the rears without metal work. where the arch is on the quarters is double layered so its tough to even get that much. after that you have to do plastic work to get the bumpers to match up again as well. 
this is with about 3" added in
















this is with the crease hammered and dollied out flat and smoothed out

























_Modified by spitfire481 at 11:27 AM 1-31-2010_


_Modified by spitfire481 at 11:27 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

the last 2 pics are more of what i am looking for..
so i realzie it is double thick on the edge/flat spot.
is it just doubl thick or did they roll it over(what im asking is can you grind alway the inside layer and than roll it..) is that santies(spelling) car?
what size rims is in the last 2 pics? size/offset.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*

here is a recent thread of somebody pulling the fenders and quarters
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4702627
the last 2 pics are this guy 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3669240
there is really no way to take the inner layer out and get to the quarter skin. best bet is to take it bare metal and use a roller, heat, and a hammer and dolly to get it where you need it. most people just straighten out the crease to get them out another inch and a half or so


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

thx 4 the links i sent a few pm's to get some things straight.. thx again vw community.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (s14.5gnewide)*

no prob. good luck with the project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

may be a stupid question.. but i am trying to order a full kit off dubtechnik.. how od i order a full kit.. i add add to cart and it goes directly to the shipping?


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------

